# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Aμερικάνικα επιβατηγά που μετατράπηκαν σε οπλιταγωγά

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SS SANTA CLARA hm.jpg πηγή histamarUSS SUSAN B. ANTHONY AP72 ns.jpgπηγή navsource

To SS SANTA CLARA (1930) της Grace Line που επιτάχθηκε στον Β'ΠΠ ως USS SUSAN B.ANTHONY AP72.
Bυθίστηκε από νάρκη στην Νορμανδία το 1944.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MS SANTA BARBARA wp.jpgΜS SANTA BARBARA  πηγή wikipedia
USS McCAWLEY AP10,APA4 ns.jpgUSS McCAWLEY  πηγή  navsource

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι (1928) της Grace Line που τορπιλλίστηκε στα νησιά του Σολομώντος το 1943.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CityOfBaltimore GG archives.jpg CITY OF BALTIMORE
USS HEYWOOD AP12,APA6.jpgUSS HEYWOOD AP12,APA6 πηγή navsource

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Santa-Maria.jpg SANTA MARIA πηγή ssmaritimeco
USS BARNETT.jpgUSS BARNETT πηγή navsource

To μετέπειτα SURRIENTO του Lauro.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Exochorda sn.jpg  SS EXCHORDA  shipsnostalgia
USS HARRY LEE AP17,APA10.jpgUSS HARRY LEE  navsource
Tarsus.jpg SS TARSUS  ssmariitimecom

Ένα από τους 4 προπολεμικούς "άσσους" της American Export (Nέα Υόρκη 1931,9359 κοχ 18.0 κ.  ) έχει "ελληνικό" ενδιαφέρον αφού ως τουρκικό ΤARSUS κάηκε το 1960 στον Βόσπορο κατόπιν τριπλής σύγκρουσης με το S/T WORLD HARMONY του Νιάρχου κ το γιουγκσλάβικο PETER ZRANIC.

----------


## Ellinis

> Exochorda sn.jpg  SS EXCHORDA  shipsnostalgia
> USS HARRY LEE AP17,APA10.jpgUSS HARRY LEE  navsource
> Tarsus.jpg SS TARSUS  ssmariitimecom
> 
> Ένα από τους 4 προπολεμικούς "άσσους" της American Export (Nέα Υόρκη 1931,9359 κοχ 18.0 κ.  ) έχει "ελληνικό" ενδιαφέρον αφού ως τουρκικό ΤARSUS κάηκε το 1960 στον Βόσπορο κατόπιν τριπλής σύγκρουσης με το S/T WORLD HARMONY του Νιάρχου κ το γιουγκσλάβικο PETER ZRANIC.


Ήταν το μόνο από τους "4 άσσους" που επέζησε του πολέμου αλλά είχε τραγικό τέλος. Οι Τούρκοι το απέκτησαν το 1948 και αρχικά έκανε τη γραμμή Κωνσταντινούπολη-Πειραιά-Νάπολη-Νέα Υόρκη (όπου το βλεπουμε εδώ)
tarsus NY.jpg

Το 1960 ναυλώθηκε στην αμερικάνικη Fiesta Cruise Line για κρουαζιέρες στο Μεξικό και από τότε είναι οι παρακάτω μπροσούρες από τη συλλογή του wolfsonian.
tarsu_09_1_398_7_000.jpg fiesta.jpg tarsus.jpg tarus deckplan.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS JOHN PENN AP51,APA23 a.jpgUSS JOHN PENN AP51,APA23.jpgUSS JOHN PENN 
πηγή navsource

Ένα από τους αρχικούς "4 άσσους" της Αmerican Export,το πρώην ΕΧCΑΜΒΙΟΝ με πολεμική "περιβολή".Δυστυχώς τορπιλλίστηκε κ βυθίστηκε στο Γκουανταλκανάλ το 1943.
Πανέμορφο βαπόρι κ ποιό της εταιρείας δεν ήταν,ευτυχώς οι παλιότεροι προλάβαμε πιτσιρικάδες ορισμένα από αυτά.

----------


## Ellinis

> USS JOHN PENN AP51,APA23 a.jpgUSS JOHN PENN AP51,APA23.jpgUSS JOHN PENN 
> πηγή navsource
> 
> Ένα από τους αρχικούς "4 άσσους" της Αmerican Export,το πρώην ΕΧCΑΜΒΙΟΝ με πολεμική "περιβολή".Δυστυχώς τορπιλλίστηκε κ βυθίστηκε στο Γκουανταλκανάλ το 1943.
> Πανέμορφο βαπόρι κ ποιό της εταιρείας δεν ήταν,ευτυχώς οι παλιότεροι προλάβαμε πιτσιρικάδες ορισμένα από αυτά.


To αδελφάκι του EXCALIBUR 

exc.jpg
πηγή

και ως οπλιταγωγό JOSEPH HEWES. Αυτό βυθίστηκε κοντα στις ακτές του Μαρόκο από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο κατά την αποβατική επιχείρηση "Πυρσός". 
Excalibur-2-Joseph-Hewes-AP-50-1942.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS CRESCENT CITY AP40,APA21.jpgUSS CRESCENT CITY
ARTSHIP.jpgARTSHIP
πηγή navsource

To ex-DELORLEANS ένα άλλο ωραίο βαπόρι το οποίο μεταπολεμικά δεν επέστρεψε σε ενεργό εμπορική υπηρεσία,επιβίωσε μέχρι το 2012 οπότε διαλύθηκε στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USNS  GEN.A.M.PATCH..jpgUSNS GENERAL ALEXANDER M.PATCH
πηγή navsource

Aυτό δεν υπήρξε ποτέ επιβατηγό αλλά ήταν από εκείνα τα οπλιταγωγά που χτίστηκαν με σκοπό να μετατραπούν μεταπολεμικά γιά πολιτική χρήση.Τελικά με εξαίρεση  3 πλοία άλλου τύπου, το μετέπειτα ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ κλπ κ 2 της Αmerican President κάτι τέτοιο δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε.
Ίσως δεν εκδηλώθηκε ενδιαφέρον από τις εταιρείες διότι τα πλοία ήσαν πολυδάπανα.
Θαυμάστε όμως ,τι βαπόραρους έφτιαχναν οι Αμερικάνοι κάποτε!

----------


## threshtox

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185596USNS GENERAL ALEXANDER M.PATCH
> πηγή navsource
> 
> Θαυμάστε όμως ,τι βαπόραρους έφτιαχναν οι Αμερικάνοι κάποτε!


Πριν διαβάσω το ποστ σου, σκέφτηκα ακριβώς αυτό.."κομψοτέχνημα!"

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ήταν ωραία σκαριά! Το τελευταίο από τα οχτώ P2-SE2-R1 - το GENERAL EDWIN D. PATRICK - το  πήγαν για σκραπ το 2010-11 μετά από τέσσερις+ δεκαετίες παροπλισμού στο Suisun Bay. Η Μarad (Ναυτική Διοίκηση) διατηρεί ένα εξαιρετικό ιστότοπο με την ιστορία των πλοίων που πέρασαν στην κατοχή της και η σελίδα του GENERAL EDWIN D. PATRICK έχει πολλές φωτογραφίες, ακόμη και πλάνα. Τι να πει κανείς συγκρίνοντας με το δικό μας άθλιο Δημόσιο...
Ο Peter Knego έκανε ένα εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο _εδώ_ με αφορμή το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, απ' όπου και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
Κάποτε σκεφτόμου οτι κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πάρει κάποια από τα παροπλισμένα οπλιταγωγά και να τα μετατρέψει σε κρουαζιερόπλοια, εκμεταλλευόμενος τις πρόνοιες του Jones Act περί πλοίων που έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος τρελός...

Capture.JPG
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά ήταν ωραία σκαριά! Το τελευταίο από τα οχτώ P2-SE2-R1 - το GENERAL EDWIN D. PATRICK - το  πήγαν για σκραπ το 2010-11 μετά από τέσσερις+ δεκαετίες παροπλισμού στο Suisun Bay. Η Μarad (Ναυτική Διοίκηση) διατηρεί ένα εξαιρετικό ιστότοπο με την ιστορία των πλοίων που πέρασαν στην κατοχή της και η σελίδα του GENERAL EDWIN D. PATRICK έχει πολλές φωτογραφίες, ακόμη και πλάνα. Τι να πει κανείς συγκρίνοντας με το δικό μας άθλιο Δημόσιο...
> Ο Peter Knego έκανε ένα εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο _εδώ_ με αφορμή το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, απ' όπου και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> Κάποτε σκεφτόμου οτι κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πάρει κάποια από τα παροπλισμένα οπλιταγωγά και να τα μετατρέψει σε κρουαζιερόπλοια, εκμεταλλευόμενος τις πρόνοιες του Jones Act περί πλοίων που έχουν ναυπηγηθεί στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος τρελός...
> 
> Capture.JPG
> πηγή


Έχω περάσει ως ναυτικός από το Suisun Bay κάποτε.Τι να πω δάσος από καράβια,πραγματική πανδαισία γιά τον καραβολάτρη!
Είχα γράψει στη ΜΑRAD προ διαδικτύου κ μου έστειλαν ένα σωρό κ στοιχεία! Γιά αυτό που λες γιά το ελληνικό δημόσιο.
Το γιατί δεν είχαν πολιτική καριέρα εκτός από πολύ λίγα,το εξηγώ.Χοντρή λαμαρίνα,διπλά μηχανοστάσια...
Το μετέπειτα ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ κλπ στα τελευταία του,το πήγαιναν με τη μισή σχεδόν ταχύτητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USNS BARRETT T-AP196.jpgUSNS BARRETT
TS EMPIRE STAR V.jpgTS EMPIRE STATE 
 navsource

Πιό μοντέρνο σουλούπι χτίστηκε ως PRESIDENT JACKSON το 1950 αλλά το USN.
Ως εκπαιδευτικό ΕΜPIRE STATE V είχε επισκεφθεί τον Πειραιά πριν από χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΕVANGELINE του 1927 πουήταν αδελφάκι του ελληνόκτητου ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. ταξίδευε στην ανατολική ακτή των ΗΠΑ για την Eastern Steamship Lines. Εδώ το βλέπουμε μετά την έναρξη του πολέμου:
evangeline boston.jpg
πηγή

Το 1941 ναυλώθηκε στην Alcoa για πλόες στις Βερμούδες:
evangeline 41 ch alcoa.jpg
πηγή

και το 1942-46 ταξίδεψε ως οπλιταγωγό του αμερικανικού στρατού:
evangeline 44.jpg

Κατόπιν επεστράφη στους ιδιοκτήτες του και το 1954 πουλήθηκε στον F.L.Fraser (ιδιοκτήτη της Eastern Shipping Co. που αγόρασε τότε την Eastern Steamship Line) και έγινε ένα από τα πρώτα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική με έδρα το Μαιάμι. 
yarmouth castle wh.JPG

Το 1962 η Eastern Shipping πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του W.R.Lovett και μετονομάστηκε σε Eastern Steamship Corp. Το 1964 το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην παναμαδέζικη Chadade S.S. Co., οπότε μετονομάστηκε YARMOUTH CASTLE. Το 1963 ναυλώθηκε στην Caribbean Cruise Line για κρουαζιέρες Νεα Υόρκη-Νασάου αλλά το καλοκαίρι του 1964 αντιμετώπισε μηχανικά προβλήματα και η ναύλωση διακο΄. Κατόπιν μεταφέρθηκε στο Μαιάμι για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες για την Yarmouth Cruise Line, στην οποία είχε ήδη περιέλθει και το αδελφάκι του, το YARMOUTH.
yarmouth castle.jpg

Στις 13 Νοεμβρίου 1965 εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε και οδήγησε στη βύθιση του. H απώλεια 90 ανθρώπων οδήγησε και στην αυστηροποίηση των κανόνων ασφαλείας στα επιβατηγά πλοία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΕVANGELINE του 1927 πουήταν αδελφάκι του ελληνόκτητου ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. ταξίδευε στην ανατολική ακτή των ΗΠΑ για την Eastern Steamship Lines. Εδώ το βλέπουμε μετά την έναρξη του πολέμου:
> evangeline boston.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Το 1941 ναυλώθηκε στην Alcoa για πλόες στις Βερμούδες:
> evangeline 41 ch alcoa.jpg
> πηγή


 Eίναι στο διάστημα κατά το οποίο οι ΗΠΑ δεν είχαν μπει στον πόλεμο κ φέρει αμερικάνικη σημαία στις πάντες ως ένδειξη ουδετερότητας.Κανονικά αυτή πρέπει να φωτίζεται τη νύχτα κ να αναγράφεται επίσης το όνομα της χώρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SS WINDHUK a.jpgSS WINDHUK
USS LEJEUNE AP74.jpgUSS LEJEUNNE  πηγή navsource

Ναυπήγησης Βlohm+Voss 1936 ως WINDHUK γιά την Deutsche Ost Afrika Linie  ( 16929 grt-6 ατμοστρόβιλοι-18 κ.-490 επιβάτες )  .Κατασχέθηκε λόγω του πολέμου από την Βραζιλία το 1939.Αποκτήθηκε από τις ΗΠΑ το 1942 κ μετατράπηκε σε οπλιταγωγό  ( 4660 στρατεύματα )  το 1944 ως LEJEUNNE.Οι αρχικοί ατμοστρόβιλοι λόγω δολιοφθοράς από τους Γερμανούς αντικαταστάθηκαν από 2 κατασκευής Βethlehem.Διαλύθηκε στις ΗΠΑ το 1966.
Το αδελφό ΡRETORIA επέζησε ως το 1987 οπότε διαλύθηκε στο Ταϊβάν.Στα τελευταία του ήταν accommodation ship του Ινδονησιάνικου ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USNS GEN.M.C.MEIGS.jpgUSNS GENERAL M.C.MEIGS
SS GEN.M.C.MEIGS.jpgSS GENERAL M.C.MEIGS
Πηγή navsource

Nαυλώθηκε μεταξύ 1946-50 στην  Αmerican President Lines χωρίς αλλαγές ,μέχρι κ οι επωτίδες ( καπόνια )  Welin έμειναν ατην θέση τους,αν τπαρατηρήσετε στην φωτό .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SS EXCALIBUR a.jpgSS EXCALIBUR
πηγή  ssmaritimecom
SS EXCHORDA.jpgSS EXCHORDA
πηγή navsource
SS ORIENTAL JADE.jpgSS ORIENTAL JADE (ex-EXCALIBUR)
πηγή navsource

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS SHELBY APA105 a.jpgUSS SHELBY APA105.jpgUSS SHELBY (>ΕΧΕΤΕR)
πηγή  navource
USTS TEXAS CLIPPER a.jpg TEXAS CLIPPER (ex-EXCAMBION)
πηγή  texas.gov

Nαυπήγηση Βethlehem,HΠΑ 1944 (EXETER 1945)-9644 grt-1 ατμοστρόβιλος Bethlehem 17.0 Kn-125 επιβάτες.
Ακριβέστερα οι  "4 Άσσοι" που είχε μεταπολεμικά η εταιρεία στη γραμμή ΗΠΑ-Μεσογείου.Ξεκινούσαν από Ν.Jersey ή Ηοboken κ έπιαναν λιμάνια στις περισσότερες χώρες της Μεσογείου. Παλιοί Πειραιώτες θυμούνται αυτά τα πολυτελή φορτηγοποστάλια με το παλιομοδίτικο σουλούπι κ τα οποία φαίνονται σε 1-2 παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες .
Προπολεμικό σχέδιο της Αmerican Export,παραδόθηκαν στο Αμερ.ΠΝ ως οπλιταγωγά.
Από αυτά το USS DUCHESS το 1948 παραδόθηκε στην εταιρεία κ έγινε το ΕΧCALIBUR.Παρέμεινε στην γραμμή έως το 1965.
Το USS QUEEN το ίδιο έτος παραδόθηκε κ μετονομάστηκε ΕΧCAMBION.Έμεινε στη γραμμή έως το 1959. Μεταξύ 1965-1994 ως ΤΕΧΑS CLIPPER ήταν εκπαιδευτικό,επισκέφθηκε μάλιστα τον Πειραιά την δεκαετία του '90 (το είχα φωτογραφίσει,αν την βρω...).Βυθίστηκε γιά τεχνητός ύφαλος το 2007.
Το  USS SHELBY το 1947 παραδόθηκε , έγινε ΕΧΕΤΕR  κ έμεινε στη γραμμή ως το 1964.
Το  USS DAUPHIN παραδόθηκε το ίδιο έτος στην εταιρεία κ ως ΕΧCHORDA έκανε τη γραμμή ως το 1959.

Τα EXCALIBUR κ ΕΧΕΤΕR πουλήθηκαν στην Οriental Overseas Line κ μετονομάστηκαν αντίστοιχα ΟRIENTAL JADE,ΟRIENTAL PEARL.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ROBERT E. LEE στη δεξαμενή. 
robert e lee.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες.

Ανήκε στην Eastern S.S. Lines και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1927 στα Newport News S.B. για τη γραμμή Νεα Υόρκη-Νόρφολκ. Το 1942 επιτάχθηκε και μετατράπηκε σε οπλιταγωγό.
robertelee.jpg

Βυθίστηκε από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο στις 30.7.42 νοτίως του Μισισηπή ενώ ταξίδευε μεταξύ Trinidad και Νεας Ορλεάνηs. Το ναυάγιο του το κατέγραψε πρόσφατα ο γνωστός Robert Ballard και περισσότερα μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε εδώ. Κοντά του αναπάυεται και το ναυάγιο του υποβρυχίου που το βύθισε.

----------


## Ellinis

To ακτοπλοϊκό SHAWNEE ταξίδευε μεταξύ Νεας Υόρκης και Μαιάμι μεταφέροντας μέχρι 600 επιβάτες. 

shawnne.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα Newport News το 1927 για την Clyde Line και το 1941 επιτάχθηκε ως οπλιταγωγό με μεταφορική ικανότητα 1589 στρατιωτών. Υπηρέτησε σε όλα τα μέτωπα και το 1946 επιστράφηκε στους ιδιοκτήτες του. Ωστόσο πουλήθηκε στην πορτογαλο-παναμαϊκή Iberian Star Line και ως CITY OF LISBON ταξίδευε ματαξύ Λισαβώνας και Βραζιλίας. 
ciyt of isbon.jpg city_of_lisbon.JPG
πηγή

Το 1947, κατόπιν μιας σύγκρουσης πουλήθηκε στην κρατική Jugolinja που το επισκεύασε ως PARTIZANKA. 
12098439923_b28c13dc94_o.jpg
πηγή

Ταξίδεψε από την Αδριατική προς την Αυστραλία και τη Βόρεια και Νότια Αμερική μεταφέροντας μέχρι 800 μετανάστες σε κάθε ταξίδι. Το Μάρτιο του 1949 καταστράφηκε από πυρκαγιά και τον επόμενο χρόνο διαλύθηκε εκτός από ένα τμήμα του που επέζησε ως μπάριζα στο Σπλιτ ως το 1954 οπότε και αυτό διαλύθηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185555  SS EXCHORDA  shipsnostalgia
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185556USS HARRY LEE  navsource
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185557 SS TARSUS  ssmariitimecom
> 
> Ένα από τους 4 προπολεμικούς "άσσους" της American Export (Nέα Υόρκη 1931,9359 κοχ 18.0 κ.  ) έχει "ελληνικό" ενδιαφέρον αφού ως τουρκικό ΤARSUS κάηκε το 1960 στον Βόσπορο κατόπιν τριπλής σύγκρουσης με το S/T WORLD HARMONY του Νιάρχου κ το γιουγκσλάβικο PETER ZRANIC.


Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου μετά την πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε. Λίγους μήνες αργότερα ξεκίνησε η διάλυση του.

Tarsus İMEAK DENİZ TİCARET ODASI İZMİR ŞUBESİ - PDF Ücre.png Tarsus İMEAK DENİZ TİCARET ODASI İZMİR ŞUBESİ - PDF Ücre.png

----------

